# minolta dimage 71 on windows 7?



## Niewoehner (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can download from a minolta dimage 71 onto a computer with Windows 7?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

if you are using the CF card then you should be able to do it via a card reader if you can't get the camera's drivers for Windows 7 - does the camera show up under My Computer as a separate drive when connected via USB? If so open the drive and find the images, copy and paste to your computer.
If you are using the CF card - use a card reader - if you don't have one installed on your computer, buy an external reader - about $15-20 from most stores that sell computers or cameras - same procedure as above except look for the card reader showing as external drives, try each letter until you find the drive corresponding to the CF card, copy and paste your images to your computer.


----------

